

Ask HN: Where to find designers for low-budget startup? - xSwag

So this week I was looking to get a logo made for my startup before launch. I had the budget of $800 set aside (primarily sever costs) for 1 year, I was willing to spend upto $180 for a logo. I went on Dribble and e-mailed various designers who I though had enough experience with logos similar to what I wanted. The lowest offer I got for a logo was $450. Now, maybe its just me thinking that is a bit too much. I mean, even at $100 per hour would a designer really spend 4+ hours on a logo? Perhaps using Dribbble was a mistake or maybe I've been severely misinformed about how much effort goes into design. So here is my question: What are some websites with designers who accommodate to low-budget startups and are willing to create a logo for &#62;$200?
======
ashraful
Logo design can cost thousands if you hire a specialist. And they would spend
a lot more than 4 hours on your logo (closer to 40-50 hours).

I am a web designer primarily, but I could probably help you out. Email me at
inlith@gmail.com

My portfolio is at madebyargon.com, but again it only showcases my website and
UI design work.

------
niico
Every designer has its own design process, specially when it comes to branding
design. The price will vary depending on the work required, if you need
business cards, branding applications (tshirts, flags, stationary, etc).

Charging you $600 for a 4-5 hour work, its just symbolic. The amount of work
put on a logo easily takes a couple days if not weeks to come up with the
final design.

For instance, Comedy Central was charged $1MM for their logo redesign and the
agency charged them for just "1 hour" of work. This doesnt mean they normally
charge $1MM per hour.

------
IsaacL
Just searching $100 logo gave me a bunch of hits, like these guys:

<http://www.100dollarlogo.com/>

Designing a logo is one of those things, like naming, where lots of effort may
be spent on seemingly small outcomes. That's because a good designer will
generate a ton of options and spend a long time thinking about what message
your logo needs to convey.

------
projuce
A designer could easily spend a few days of not weeks doing concepts and
tweaking your design. You could look for a designer to join yourself as a co-
founder. I'm sure there will be more than just a logo they'd provide great
input into. "Build it with Me" (<http://www.builditwith.me>) is a great place
to find designers with or without ideas for projects.

------
helen842000
If you've got a solid idea of what you like and perhaps how you'd like your
logo to look, try elance.com

You usually get pretty reasonable bids on there, plus you can check out
individuals portfolio and see if they have done anything similar before.

------
pizza
This isn't what you wanted to hear but, with an $800 budget, put design on the
backburner. Read <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839022> for some DIY
visual design help.

